# New Line Cook, Not Permitted on The Line by The Chef



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

I graduated from culinary school last May, and was hired a few months ago by a luxury senior facility.  The chef who runs that kitchen, was impressed with my skillset and work ethic.  He also was impressed with my food and presentation.  I had never worked in a professional kitchen before and he knew that, but liked my resume and how I attached my instagram food pages to it.  He put me on the line the first week and gradually, I started catching on and took advice from the pros and got along with everyone.

Fast forward two weeks later, he told me the brand new facility across the street was now open and there was only the executive chef and a breakfast cook working and they needed a line cook to help them and I was put "on-loan" to them.  A sous chef from an out-of-town facility was also "on-loan" to them to run the lunch and dinner shifts to help out.  Corporate put her up in a hotel during the week and she drove home on the weekends.

I loved working with her, too.  She was kind, smart, worked cleanly, and gave me a list of tasks to perform and I completed them quickly and efficiently.  She complimented me on my work ethic and skills as well as the first chef.  When the sous chef from my original facility came to visit me, she told her I was an asset to their team.  I felt really good working with people who have the same passion for food as I do, but the good feelings would be tested time and again.  The breakfast/lunch cook and executive chef called corporate and told them they didn't want the sous chef to come back and help them; that I was all they wanted.

The breakfast/lunch cook and the executive chef called corporate and told them NOT to send the female sous chef back to help them because she reorganized their dry storage and lowboys.  Truth is, the place was spanking brand new with top-of-the-line appliances and gadgets, three dining rooms, and only 16 residents, but the chef and breakfast/lunch cook couldn't handle them.  I'm serious, they could barely get the memory care residents they meals.  All the sous chef did was clean up their mess/neglect.  Hell, I went online my first day over there and took the meat slicing machine apart, which was laden with grease and old meat and other foodstuff.  I even printed out a guide for it, which the dishwasher, breakfast guy jumped for joy that finally someone knew how to take it apart to clean.

I don't understand why this guy is still working there.  He gets flustered on the line, if more than three orders come in, he was shoving every cambro under the sun into lowboys for storage, when all he needed up front were the foodstuff needed for that shift. You couldn't even make a salad because the components needed were in the walk-in, not in the lowboy, which meant leaving the line to find them.  Corporate sent the company's executive chef down and he reorganized the walk-in and freezer and told us to keep the place clean.  They have since hired two new cooks, who came in like gangbusters and everything is on time, runs so smoothly and we all get along.  One of the cooks was a semester ahead of me in school, except he has 2 years working experience over me; it's cool.  The guys really good and easy to work with.  All three of us get along and they appreciate my skills; except the this chef will not allow me to work his line.  I am the official prep cook and told I have to crawl before I walk.

I get along with everyone, except the chef and this breakfast/lunch guy.  The minute I told him that I was a recent culinary school graduate, but know my way around a kitchen, he began treating me as if I didn't know what a fork was, how to slice, dice, or even cook an egg.  The breakfast/lunch cook can't even prep his line.  The chef preps for him, which I think is ridiculous.  Aside from making breakfast and lunch for the regular residents, this cook hardly finds time to restock his line.  He is supposed to make lunch for the memory care residents, too, but when I come in to help, nothing is ever ready, so I have to do it myself or it will be late.

HERE'S MY QUESTION:  Why am I being treated poorly?  I've demonstrated myself time and again.  One day the food wasn't ready when I came in to work and I asked the breakfast/lunch cook if sandwiches he put in the pass were for me, and he screamed at me, "Take the fuckin' sandwiches!" and turned and then turned and screamed, "Aw Goddammit!", and threw a whisk into the servers station; leaving a dent in the brand new cabinet.  He was suspended for a week, but the fuck-up is back, acting like nothing happened.  Chef told me he told corporate that every task he's given me, I didn't finish in a timely manner.  Tasks, what tasks?  I arrive at work 30 minutes early and ask if he needs help, which he always says, "No, I'm fine" and he and the chef both laugh.

Everything he said is untrue and he is intimidated by the new cooks because they are on auto-pilot and when chef isn't there, they teach me the fundamentals of working the line.  Also, I am in charge of plating desserts and I take my designs up a notch.  I am not the average culinary school graduate.  I went to school BECAUSE I ALREADY KNEW HOW TO COOK, and went for the documentation and to sharpen my skills.  This is a second career for me and I love it since I was a child and have been cooking since I was 12.  I am 59 years old, keep myself in good shape and spirits. 

Honestly, I feel abandoned my the first chef I worked with.  Every time I turn in my timesheet, everyone asks me when I'm coming back.  The new cooks tell me I'm one of them now and want me to stay.  It's the chef and breakfast/lunch guy that are mysteries to me and I don't feel welcome around them.  Why corporate sent me to work across the street to be humiliated by a chef who caters to men, tells me I have a lot to learn.  Oh really, so if that be the case, then why aren't you "teaching" me?  Why are you showing me internet awards and pictures of you in the past, but treat the men like stars?  Why am I an afterthought?  Why are you prepping for a line cook, when he should be able to hold his own?

Lastly, when chef sees my plated desserts, he says, "Oh, you're learning".  what a dig!  He's not teaching me anything, except to clean up his messes he makes and walks away.  I got tired of it and now I leave it.  He eventually comes back and cleans it; on a good day.  

I just do my job and work with the two new cooks.  They make it bearable.  I only speak to the breakfast/lunch cook when the job requires it.  He is an unnecessary communication as far as I'm concerned.  But here's a mystery, when I'm working quietly, the chef will run over to me and ask me how I'm doing or will start teasing me.  I feel stupid because he'll say something funny and I'll laugh.  He'll share personal information about himself and I'll feel he's opening up a bit, but then he's sullen again and, if I need to ask him a question, he'll brush me off.  But, then he's back.  Geebus!  This manic behavior reminds me of my mother.  She was crazier than a bag of weasels!

I just don't get it.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

First let me say, I thought I was the only one Unfortunately i have had similar bad experiences in too many kitchens. So I completely sympathize. Some people are just obnoxious. 

One trick I learned that has served me well is to not engage. When the other person is exhibiting obnoxious behavior, don't respond or respond minimally. This has the affect of highlighting them as the one with the problem.

As you mentioned, you get along with the other cooks. Enjoy that.

As time goes on, the bad cook will get fired or leave of his own accord. Of course he may have driven you crazy by then. I have no idea why the chef tolerates him.

You're post was a little unclear about who told corporate but I think you meant to say the Chef told you that the bad cook told corporate you don't complete tasks in a timely manner.

If that's the case, and it wasn't the chef who told corporate, don't worry about it.

Remember that this guy has been suspended once already for poor behavior. Corporate is already aware you are a good worker and they know to take what the poor cook says with a grain of salt. When there is a jerk in the kitchen, everyone knows he's a jerk. It may be that the chef tolerates him because he hasn't found a replacement yet and doesn't want to have to do his job as well as his own.

I wouldn't say you are being treated poorly by everyone. The other cooks treat you well. The chef treats you well sometimes. Don't focus on the negative part of your day caused by one jackass.

Your last paragraph would indicate the chef needs some back bone. He wants to be nice to you but for some reason is concerned about the other cook being aware he is. I couldn't say why. Or he's just nuts.

If the original chef and crew keep asking when you are coming back, you might consider going back. You stated you are supposed to be on loan. For how long? Put in for a transfer back to the original kitchen. Do it quietly through corporate and only after speaking with the original chef to make sure there is room for you. Corporate hasn't heard from you and may feel the staffing problem is over.

In any event, keep working hard. I have found that no bad situation ever stays that way forever. Something always comes along to change it. So set up a time line for your stay in the current kitchen, talk to the original chef and let things develop. If you remain a quality employee and avoid unnecessary interaction with the bad cook as much as you can, things will work out.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for that. I will keep doing what I love and I too, believe a change is coming.


----------



## hungrychef (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey,
I have gone through something similar. Just keep doing what you are doing, believe in yourself and do not let anyone control your emotions in the kitchen. Sounds like they are rude and arrogent and self absorbed, we will meet such characters in the kitchen. Just keep working hard and learning and never let them see you sweat smile you are living your dream and doing what you love . Keep calm and carry on !


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Your question; " why am I being treated poorly".

Im just stabbing in the dark here but because your post was extremely thirough and I read most of it I feel I know you my whole life. You are every cook! Haha. 

The answer; they treat you this way because you are their bailout, the oneo sent to " save" them. Basically they suck, you may or may not time will tell.
Good luck.


----------



## mrglacier (Mar 6, 2015)

Look, in this business, you are going to run into chefs, managers, sous, executive chefs, pastry chefs that overall suck as human beings. 9/10 they either flame out, burn out, whatever you want to call it and job hop because they treat people like shit.

How do I know this? Because I used to be one of those people. I'm not proud of it. But looking back and my advice to you is to simply shut down and ignore the chef. Take everything in stride. It's horrible. But people like your chef will always shoot themselves in the foot because they'll say something to the wrong person, get multiple complaints, etc. 

One of the things I learned the hard way was treating everyone as a valuable member of the team. They aren't just slaves. Granted, you're doing slave labor for moderate wages, but this experience will wind up helping you down the road because when you run your own kitchen you will have learned how NOT to do it. 

Took me til I was 28 to learn that lesson. I started when I was 16. But now that I'm a little older,  I realize you can't just make people your bitches to get the job done. 

I know this post sounds outrageously gratuitous and somewhat unbecoming, but hey I'm a chef. That's all part of the job.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

mrGlacier said:


> Look, in this business, you are going to run into chefs, managers, sous, executive chefs, pastry chefs that overall suck as human beings. 9/10 they either flame out, burn out, whatever you want to call it and job hop because they treat people like shit.
> 
> How do I know this? Because I used to be one of those people. I'm not proud of it. But looking back and my advice to you is to simply shut down and ignore the chef. Take everything in stride. It's horrible. But people like your chef will always shoot themselves in the foot because they'll say something to the wrong person, get multiple complaints, etc.
> 
> ...


"...outrageously gratuitous and somewhat unbecoming" though it may sound. is truth on a platter my friend

Ohhhhh if it were only about cooking the food.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@Etherial,

This is your welcome to this industry, that's all. It's frustrating, but you are quickly learning the difference between a professional with a title, as opposed to, just someone with just a title.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Etherial said:


> . The breakfast/lunch cook and executive chef called corporate and told them they didn't want the sous chef to come back and help them; that I was all they wanted.
> 
> I just don't get it.


And there's your answer.

The "boys" are comfortable.

Like the others have said, no one from Corporate gives a rodent's posterior about how the place is run as long as the numbers are met and no one dies from food poisoning.

You might not like this explanation, you might not agree with it, but that's what this is all about.

Nothing will change until the "Chef" leaves.

It's been my observation that there are only two types of Rulers/Leaders/Despots/Paul-ticians:

_-The first kind are those who are *building* their power base_

_-The second kind are those who are *controlling* their power base_

The second kind will always be more ruthless and brutal in his/her controlling than the first kind. Always.

Can you, or will you stomach the behavior by the Chef? If you want to "bring down" the Chef, you can bet there will be retaliation, as his power base is threatened. Questioning how he organizes is perceived as a threat, offering observations about his staff is seen as a threat.

You don't have to agree with any of what I've explained, you don't have to like it, and you don't have to stay. What I'm offering is an explanation, and that explanation is based on may years in working in the industry. Watching how management behaves is never boring.............


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Yuck!

Haven't done corporate in a long time. I don't think I could go back to it; just not my environment.

Can't you asked to be transferred back to the other place?

If the chef doesn't like you, for whatever reason, you're pretty much up the creek w/out a paddle.

On the other hand, I was working on a cruise line that hadn't left dock yet, and there was a new chef in the galley. Awful person. Just ... I can't begin to explain this person. I was in tears almost everyday because I knew that I couldn't quit because I needed the money. On the day before the boat took off, the chef was fired. He had gone to a hotel that the passengers were staying in the night before they got on the boat. He was making a ton of noise (partying) and was told to quiet down twice. I guess he said to them "Do you even know who I am?!" or something to that effect. It turns out that all of the management and corporate were just waiting for him to slip up so they could fire him. Maybe your chef has something similar in store for him.

I had gone to one of the managers and confided in her that I was worried about me being able to work for this guy (I had a previous working relationship with her). I'm pretty sure that all of the returning cooks had lodged complaints. Maybe you should express your concern to HR or someone from across the street. Maybe there's a fire started and it just needs some more fuel...?

gl


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Now this is a riot:  The chef stands in the kitchen this evening before leaving and brags about his ability to pick a winning team; he only named the two male cooks.  He told me I needed to learn to crawl before I was invited on the line by the chef.  How rude.  Yes, we got into a heated discussion of how he treats me as an afterthought.  How he looks at my desserts, even when our residents (luxury senior facility) call me out to the dining room and thank me.  All he says is, 'Your learning."  He's NOT teaching me anything.  He came out today to show me how to avoid crystals in the caramel I was making.  I didn't need his help as I've made caramel for flan many times, but I wasn't going to tell the chef to go away.  I let him "teach" and I thanked him.

Why did I do that?  He used a moment during our debate to yell, "you didn't even know how to make caramel!"  OMG!  I've been making desserts when he's not there.  I get requests and he says something like that.  It was very hurtful.  He brags about his yacht and how he gave his son a ticket to Japan for getting straight As.  He also allows the cook whose back from suspension to come in late, not have food ready for the residents on the first floor, has me prepping for this guy, he even roasted the beef for tomorrow's lunch for him.  The idiot cook took the meats straight out of the oven, put a lid on them, and stuck them in the walk-in.  I went in and saw steaming meat and heat and couldn't believe a trained cook would do something so stupid.  I still don't have anything to say to him after the cussing incident, so I told the other cook and he advised him otherwise.

The chef lets one of the dishwashers skip his dishwashing duties, by assigning him to receiving and dating incoming product.  The guy can barely read and if you ask him where a product is after he shelves or refrigerates it, he doesn't remember.  The dishes pile up, I have no clean dishes to put food on, and when the other dishwasher's shift begins, sometimes the dishes fall and crash to the floor because they are stacked so high.  

I really and truly want to report this guy to HR, but I also don't want to make waves.  I may not have line experience, but I'm not the average culinary school graduate who knows absolutely nothing.  My boss from across the street just sent me a message when I sent him a picture of the anti-pasto platter I made for the 4th of July and he said I am full of talent and he wants to train me on the line and nurture my talent because he saw it the first day I staged.  He also said he is making some changes and wants me back soon.  I sure as hell hope so.  The sous chef over there cannot stand this chef who thinks he's the second coming.  All he does is brag about his accomplishments.  He even showed a server pictures of the "models" he dated.

This guy is 57 and I am 59, I just don't look my age (thank God and good genes).  I had to get him out of the habit of calling me "girl".  He claimed because I looked so young.  I have to correct a lot of young people from doing that, too.  It's one thing to obey your supervisor, but it's another if they talk down to you.  Starting tomorrow, he'll probably act like nothing happened and I'll go about my business.  But the crawling part, really got under my skin.  If I'm so bad, why am I still there.  He has two competent line cooks and I work very well with them and he could easily send me back.  I just don't understand why this guy (who was let back from suspension) is still working there.  The chef says he has mood swings and is always in the weeds.  Why is he putting up with this type of behavior from an inept employee, and why is he telling us the guy is absent minded,  at 7:00 a.m., and never preps for the line for today or tomorrow, and all I want is to do the job of line cook, I was hired to do.  I'm already prepping his line and prepping the next day's ingredients.  I even roast meats and vegetables.  I definitely make the desserts.  I always wind up prepping for this incompetent person, but the chef refuses to see my accomplishments.  The other day I came in, he hugged me.  Maybe both of them are on something.

It only took 30 minutes to cook oatmeal, plate croissants and danish, slice deli meat for sandwiches and I portion them out, so there's no guess work.  Everything is cleaned and dated and put in its place, but this guy can't do it and he still works there.  I think it's drugs.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Go back to the other kitchen asap.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

i know why you took his caramel "lesson" politely and thanked him after.
It is the generation we come from.
Us "girls" we're being told on one hand to work hard to push the glass ceiling while at the same time our moms and other female family members were urging us to mind our manners , get married and support the man in our lives in every endeavor while running the car pool and the church bazaar.

I ALWAYS listened to my mama lol ;-)

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I absolutely agree with Chefwriter.

If I were responsible for that kitchen, I wouldn't even concern myself evaluating the actions of either side. There is obviously

some sort of personality/work/respect/intimidation/jealousy/ conflict. The situation will not get any better.

The solution is seperation. Just that simple.

  Bite the bullet, and accept any consequences that may result. Go to his immediate supervisor and explain that your presence

in the kitchen is just an exercise in futility. You don't need training in personality adaptation, you need training in food.


----------



## larryfine (Jun 24, 2015)

I would go in tomorrow/the next time your scheduled early. I would talk to the higher ups and explain your dilemma. Tell them everything in confidence and ask them if there is any possible way to move back to the other kitchen. This situation will only get worse unless you handle it. The only other option is to try to stick it out...and that very rarely if ever works. You will just be punished unless you go and talk to someone that can handle the situation.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree. This chef does not have my best interest in mind and even though he is an excellent cook, he is not a chef. In my opinion, a real chef knows how to manage his kitchen and supports/encourages growth in his staff. Yesterday morning, he told me he got a job offer for $125k. Really? What was the purpose of telling me that? Probably because we got into a heated discussion about his treatment of me and my refusal to be a pushover. That just shows me that he's not making anywhere near that at this job and he may feel resentful. I don't think there was even a job offer. He just wanted me to think he's important. What for? He's a misogynist.

Today is my Friday and I'm going in today, knowing nothing will be prepared for me to take down to the memory care floor. He and that excuse for a cook start work at 6a.m., hardly anyone is in the dining room, yet nothing is done. I come in and make salads for them and dessert. The only thing that's plated is desserts; everything else is sent down family style. When the other two cooks are on the breakfast shift, EVERYTHING is ready to go; even the line is prepped.

I was wracking my brain, trying to figure out why both of these guys are still there and something just occurred to me that this place has only been open for 3 months and every place has initial hiccups and how staff changes all of the time. Perhaps if I keep my head down and work with the other two cooks who encourage me, the Universe will make major decisions for me.

Yes, it's truly official now: I'm going to play the waiting game. I can hardly wait to see how this unfolds in 2, 4, or even 6 months from now. I'm expecting major changes; I hope for the good of all.

Peace everyone and thanks!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lever.gif


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@Etherial,

I personally think you are making a mistake. If this Chef is not going to let you learn anything or work the line, the three of you are being cheated. You, this Chef, and the Company.

I'm n


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

um, I was going to edit my previous post. I


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Panini.

     Don't edit the post. A little passion never hurt anyone.  From where I sit, I agree that it is time to go back to the other kitchen.

There are two instances in my career where I might have been okay staying put and waiting it out but I didn't feel it was worth it at the time and I won't second guess myself twenty years later. 

Etherial has described the situation well enough to draw the conclusion that it is time to move on. If it were me, I'd be gone. What ever the chef's problem is, chauvinism, spinelessness, whatever,  it isn't worth waiting around when another chef in the company has offered an opportunity to come back. 

     On the other hand, now we find the company has only been in business for three months. So this isn't a long standing situation and for that reason, more likely to change in the near future. The chef may actually get and accept his $125k offer and take the other cook with him. Or he is playing with corporate, not just etherial and hoping for a bigger pay increase or something else. 

As an older employee, I can sympathize with staying put. It gets tough to find work out there that compensates you appropriately. I'm no longer willing to jump ship for less money so I can have a fancy title. Now I have decent pay and benefits. My situation isn't ideal or what I'd like, but I know finding what I want won't happen tomorrow either. So for now, I stay. 

   Etherial, I would maintain good relations with the chef in the other kitchen, offering to help him and work in his kitchen whenever you can. He sounds like a great one to have on your side. Since you have decided to stay, maintain the high road where you are. Work hard, help out, get along as best you can. As I believe I stated earlier, when someone is a jerk, everyone knows they are a jerk. When someone is a helpful, hardworking, talented employee, everyone knows they are. You won't need to toot your own horn. Your work will speak for itself to those who are listening. 

But no matter what, give yourself a time limit and plan an exit strategy. If things don't get better in ??? months, you will leave and go ???. This plan should be known by no one else but you. Keep your resume updated, your mouth shut and your hands busy. Life may go one way or the other. Prepare for both.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

As I stated before, this guy doesn't seems unbalanced to me.  On Thursday evening, before he left for the day, he said he noticed that I have the desserts and plating down and am doing a good job. Really?  He also said that I should stick with it.  Perservere.  I just nodded; no comment.  Later that day, he told me that a woman he'd been trying to date, agreed to go out with him this weekend. Why is that of any interest to me?  The other cook overheard him and said he knew it and that I'm not going anywhere.  The place will change and to hang in there.  The two other cooks and I rock our services and support and communicate with one another.  

The chef runs hot and cold and he also took the time to fine-tune my connell technique w/o using a piping tip.  He's never done that, but as I mentioned earlier, he runs hot and cold.

I think it's time I protected myself and pay a visit to HR to put my experience on record.  No. 1:  Why did they permit that cook who lost his temper back?  The chef told me that he said everything he gave me to do was not given to him in a timely manner, which is 100% untrue.  The meals for memory care are the breakfast cook's job, but nothing is ever done or ready.  I don't report to work until 10:30 a.m., he reports at 6:00 a.m.  However, I reported an hour early a couple of days to assist, but he and the chef told me they had everything under control.  They did not and the nurses had to come upstairs to the kitchen to retrieve their lunch.  What happened then?  The chef gives me a lecture of how important it is to get the food downstairs and wouldn't allow me to ask why he was telling me something I already knew and why did both of them say they didn't need my help.  As a matter of fact, the chef wouldn't let me start work until 10:30 a.m.  I had to wait 30 minutes, while the two of them chit chatted.

Just writing the above statement gets my blood boiling and I'm going to copy and edit it and send it to HR this morning.  This has got to stop.  I'm too old for this crap!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It is really hard to fire someone without documented verbal and written warnings.

In order to do that the employee has to actually break his/her job description "rules".

You need more than just "my chef is a moody ass" cuz I am pretty sure they are already aware of that.

Being on time for work is in EVERYONE's job description.

Is this cook being counseled and those little talks written up and added to his HR file by the moody asshole chef?

If not then you have some concrete evidence for both of their dismissals (if you really want to go there but be careful as this house of cards may just implode on you).

mimi


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Q:  How do you plan to deal with the retaliation from the cook and maybe the Chef for reporting them to HR?

I'm not saying I agree or sympathize with this, but there's a 99.98% chance that it will happen.  The Chef backs up the cook, and the Chef is aware of his mistakes as well as his own screw ups.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

O

The connell technique?  as in stiches? Oh Lord, I just got used to saying laminating instead of layering!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Going to HR is ridiculous and you'll make a name for yourself negatively while placing a target on your own back. Any screw up or forgotten directive will be documented rather than forgiven. Let it go, do your job, go home. You don't get to form an opinion on how other people are reprimanded (nor should you even know how other people are disciplined, closed circuit of information) or form an opinion on what the chef does or does not do. He is responsible when the nurses and aides get fed up and he'll either change or not. The kitchen is his, the consequences are his. This doesn't involve you.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Keep in mind my advice is as much a reminder for myself as it is for you, because at this stage in my career I made a decision to no longer seek employment as "the Chef", but instead have been working as a brigade member. I even turned down the possibility of a move to sous because I don't want the extra hours and headaches. My advice pretty much echoes @laurenlulu

I can certainly form opinions on how things should run, but it is not in my job description to share them unless asked, and so far that is rare and far between. I have been around a few blocks and was hired for that very reason, but I was not hired to reiterate the details of my trip around those blocks nor ways to improve the present block. I was hired to perform. Nothing more, nothing less.

It is a hard bullet to swallow at times because based on decades of practical hands on experience, I can see a myriad of different ways that I would run things, but that is not my job. I also know that it is human nature to think that "*my*" way of doing things is the best way. If I didn't think so, then why would I do things the way that I do? So I keep my head down, my mouth shut, and produce.

It is my decision to make whether I find my present working conditions acceptable or not. If not, then I can stay or I can move on.

During stints in the corporate arena, my experience with going to HR, was to go only when summoned by HR and I always had documented, dated, timed data to back me up. I never saw a positive reaction for anyone initiating a visit to HR to complain about someone (except in extreme cases such as physical violence etc), never for finger pointing.

Even in small places it usually reflects poorly on the initiator. At my present work, I was called into the office one day to resolve an issue with another employee. When it came my turn to speak I merely asked two questions. How many employees has my accuser complained about? How many employees have I complained about? Two years later, I am still there, my accuser is long gone (and it was not her decision to leave).


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

foodpump said:


> Q: How do you plan to deal with the retaliation from the cook and maybe the Chef for reporting them to HR?
> 
> I'm not saying I agree or sympathize with this, but there's a 99.98% chance that it will happen. The Chef backs up the cook, and the Chef is aware of his mistakes as well as his own screw ups.


If this were the route I was taking, then I would deal with the retaliation by reporting it to HR.

And use phrases like "hostile work environment". Make sure that they document it.

They'd either hear my pleas and move me back the other kitchen to avoid any litigation, or they'd find a way to terminate me (and have to pay unemployment).

Because I WOULD get unemployment. Because I would have my complaints documented.

It's all hypothetical, but...

Corporate politics/corporate game; beat them at their own game.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Out of curiosity, left4bread, how long have you been in the corporate world and in what capacity?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@left4bread unions left in the industry.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

@panini That's kinda where I was going with that question, the previous poster reeked of inexperience in the real world. I've worked under many other chefs who would regularly sexually harass, tried to kill seniors by serving rotten meat, huge health department violations like thawing cases of chicken overnight in dry storage.. And it took over a year of almost daily documentation for one person to be fired and it wasn't even for something serious, it was a minor technicality. Corporate paper trails have to be huge and most don't stay in kitchens long enough for anything to come of it.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I did some free lance work for a personal injury atty (interpreted the fetal heart monitor tracings vs actions taken for a few deliveries gone south) and @Panini is spot on.

This was before https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tort_reform made losing a case so costly.

Thus the paper trail burden.

You started this thread 10? days ago and wonder have you had a sit down with your previous chef @Etherial ?

IMO this would be the best course...either you get transferred back or if not weight the pros and cons re staying where you are.

Whatever you decide keep in mind that this a small world and people talk.

Heck perusing the net and social media has become part of the hiring process for most employers.

A reputation as a difficult employee will stay with you whether justified or not.

mimi


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

HE'S GONE!!!!  That lazy lima bean of a cook stormed out yesterday and said, "I quit!"  Totally erratic behavior.  I walked in yesterday morning and, again, nothing is ready to go to the memory care floor, but he and that "on-the-fence" chef are chit chatting about "how good you're getting" and "you really improved", I'm paying you a compliment.  He never apologize for cursing at me and thowing a whisk against a cabinet before storming off the last time.  I told him his compliment seemed like an insult to me, considering I've always completed every task chef has given me and even taken on more, without having to be asked like HIS JOB.  My only improvement is that I'm not afraid anymore and I've picked up speed.

Anyway, he became offended and said I'm trying to pay you compliment and I still said I didnt' get it to please explain and he got so angry, he threw his hot towel on the line and said "Fine!  How about this, I quit!"  

I worked the line last night solo and didn't need anyone's help.  I am officially one of the new line cooks.  Our kitchen is in harmony now.

(Oh, I had to go to HR to complain and the chef came back from HR and said, "You're on the line, starting tonight").  Strange thing, the angry cook didn't complain about me at all, but complained about the newest cook, who was a sous chef before joining us, told him to replenish the salmon and steaks and prep the line for dinner, since we were always prepping for him.  He did the prep, but on his way out, stopped into HR to complain that the new guy is telling him what to do.

Silly, if you ask me and I'm so glad he's gone.  I sure hope he doesn't weasel his way back in.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Etherial said:


> HE'S GONE!!!! That lazy lima bean of a cook stormed out yesterday and said, "I quit!"


Hey wait a minute. Your statement is not exactly fair to lima beans now is it?


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

What are you talking about, unfair? The guy never replenished the line, neglected the seniors in the memory care floor, worked dirty, mood swings toward the chef.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

It was supposed to be humorous.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry. I love sarcasm, I was too busy jumping for joy! Thanks, I got it now. Some nerve I have , huh?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

No problem, lima beans don't hold a grudge.


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

Everything's calmed down.  I'm working the line, still prepping, and today received an apology from the chef for his chauvinism towards me in the kitchen and calling me "girl", when I'm almost 60 years old.  He claims it's because I look so young (not bragging; many people think this) and he said it was a "term of endearment".  I've only been there 2 months.  Really?  You care?  He was covering his butt, because I mentioned this to HR.  

Anyway, he said he is mentoring me to be an incredible chef at a fine restaurant some day.  He wants to hone my skill set and sees my passion for learning.  Whatever.  I told him that me and the other two cooks' goals are to establish a solid foundation and for once, get this new kitchen up and running.  He said he wants to teach all of us to order product, take inventory, and food costs automatically, even when he's not there.  I want to learn all I can, support my team, and perform my job better than I did the day before.  The walk-in is shaping up, but the freezer is a mess.  He let's the dishwasher date and put food away, which he almost never remembers where he puts the items after they freeze.  We have to put a stop to this, for sure.  It wastes time.  I'm just going to do it and the dry storage is a foray of boxes with dates.  He never takes anything out of the boxes they're shipped in.  The chef makes up this story about the state and elderly care.  That can't be true.  I'll research.

Lastly, he told me that the cook that quit in a temper tantrum, told HR that he was the cause of his quitting and that if they wanted him back, it would cost more money.  The chef carried this guy for months and even defended him to us, but the same guy he defended, wound up turning on him.  Said he was not a leader.  

Well, I have two great guys I really like working with and a chef who says he's now on my side.  I sure hope this works out and we finally form a solid team.  I'll stay, if that happens.


----------



## Jody222 (25 d ago)

etherial said:


> I graduated from culinary school last May, and was hired a few months ago by a luxury senior facility. The chef who runs that kitchen, was impressed with my skillset and work ethic. He also was impressed with my food and presentation. I had never worked in a professional kitchen before and he knew that, but liked my resume and how I attached my instagram food pages to it. He put me on the line the first week and gradually, I started catching on and took advice from the pros and got along with everyone.
> 
> Fast forward two weeks later, he told me the brand new facility across the street was now open and there was only the executive chef and a breakfast cook working and they needed a line cook to help them and I was put "on-loan" to them. A sous chef from an out-of-town facility was also "on-loan" to them to run the lunch and dinner shifts to help out. Corporate put her up in a hotel during the week and she drove home on the weekends.
> 
> ...





etherial said:


> I graduated from culinary school last May, and was hired a few months ago by a luxury senior facility. The chef who runs that kitchen, was impressed with my skillset and work ethic. He also was impressed with my food and presentation. I had never worked in a professional kitchen before and he knew that, but liked my resume and how I attached my instagram food pages to it. He put me on the line the first week and gradually, I started catching on and took advice from the pros and got along with everyone.
> 
> Fast forward two weeks later, he told me the brand new facility across the street was now open and there was only the executive chef and a breakfast cook working and they needed a line cook to help them and I was put "on-loan" to them. A sous chef from an out-of-town facility was also "on-loan" to them to run the lunch and dinner shifts to help out. Corporate put her up in a hotel during the week and she drove home on the weekends.
> 
> ...


6 months ago, my son got me a job at a Golf Country Club, I loved the fast paced work, the constant need to get things done. I was hired as a Line Prep. I opened the kitchen, arriving before everyone else, then I went to work prepping all the ingredients needed for the line, and heating up soups and chili, as well as grilling hot dogs. Afterwards the chef would come in and give me a list of what to do, making croutons, and he trained me to make chocolate mousse and other deserts for wedding packages. We cooked for Buffets, Plated Meals, Outings, the bar is a constant, the line cook takes care of meals for the bar. We do Weddings, parties, showers and other types of parties, sometime up to 4 or more per day during the busy time, which is when I began working. 
The chef and the line cook, decided to give notice 4 months after I started working, and he left to work somewhere else, we did our best to keep the kitchen going, we were a bit stressed out, but managed. The sous chef would not allow me to cook for the line, as I am a short woman, he put all the plates up higher than I could reach and I couldn't use a ladder, or step stool, nor climb due to the cutting surfaces would slide or I'd have tipped the shelves over. Why, he told me he didn't want me to stress out when it got busy, I had no choice but to accept his reasoning. Fast forward to when our new chef got hired, we had 4 new workers in the kitchen, 2 line cooks, and 2 dishwashers prior to the new chef starting, and the kitchen, the walk-in, the freezer and the dry goods closet were all destroyed, the kitchen workers had no respect for the food, or the condition of the unit they took the food out of. The dishwashers were in charge of closing the kitchen, no one trained them, I tried but was told that wasn't my job, so our utensils, pots, pans, plastic and metal holders for the vegetables and other foods were all over the place, it would take me up to an hour or more to re-organize the kitchen, as I had to find the tools first, then put them where they belonged, and then I could start my own job. I was praying for a new chef who could take charge of the workers and get order back to the kitchen and storage units. He came and he was very organized and managed to bring the workers back to what they should be. We got along pretty well, but as time passed and all the ducks were back in a row, he began to micromanage me, and he changed my job title from Line Prep. to Desert girl, and salad maker, with a bit of whatever else he needed me to do on the side. The one line cook wouldn't let me back in the area of the line, and would insult and threaten me if I tried to do my job, so I either stayed out of that area, or waited till he was gone to do my prepping. The chef now has been there for almost 2 months, he keeps close watch over every move I make, and when I finish one job, he asks what I am doing next, I don't stop working, except for a cigarette break, yet the guys will be talking to each other and making jokes, disappear at all times of the day, and he doesn't question them. They eat constantly, not all, but many of them, I don't have time to eat and order something at the end of my work day to take home. 
Now, the chef and the sous chef both seem to be looking for reasons to have me written up, or to tell me that I am doing something I shouldn't be doing. I've been told I can't sweep down in the basement, where the golf carts are stored and our food storage units are located. I'm told not to speak to the servers, whom I have a wonderful relationship, and have since I began working there, I'm supposed to direct them to the chef if they have any questions, and I am not to ask anyone but the chef, questions I may have. There are two entrances to the kitchen, one thru a ballroom where parties are taking place, the other is thru the bar, which gets pretty crowded and when you are carrying heavy cases of food to or from the kitchen down to the basement, or up to the kitchen, is a challenge to find a path through the patrons of the bar. If the ballroom is being used, we can't go through there, and the bar is our only option. I had to get cookie dough from the freezer in the basement, I had to go to the bathroom which is between the stairs and access to the kitchen, I tried to go thru the bar but it was crowded, I really had to go to the bathroom bad, and made my way there, I put the wrapped up cookie dough down on the table in the foyer, and made sure no one could see them. Went to the bathroom and washed my hands, gathered up the dough and waited to go out of the bathroom, one of the customers saw the cookie dough and told the sous chef, who asked me if I took cookies into the bathroom, since I left them in the bathroom foyer, I said no, and told myself I wasn't lying, I didn't take them into the part of the bathroom where the sinks and toilets were at. The chef comes and asks me again, I said no again. An hour later I'm called to the G.M's office where the chef is sitting as well, they had tracked down the video tape of me coming out of the girls room with the cookies. I couldn't believe they wanted to get me so bad that they would go this far, but they did and so I got my first write up. The chef, who has in the past told me he wants me on his team and isn't there to fire people, says once again that he isn't trying to find reasons to fire me. I think he says this too many times, and just as someone tells me to trust them, or that they would never cheat on me, and I learn I can't trust that person, and the guy does cheat on me, I figure this is just like that, someone tells you the exact opposite of what they are doing. The G.M. has always been a nice guy, and seems to defer to the chef's decision making without question. So, there is no help for me there, my jobs have been sabotaged, putting things I need to work with out of my reach, giving me work in which there is no ingredients to be found, or tools to use to do the job. Taking all of my equipment away from my workspace and throwing away things I have arranged down on the work table in the basement, when I have to make the mousse and other deserts. Constantly blocking my path when I go to area where I need something, so that I have to stop and wait till they move out of my way. Standing around the oven when I have a tray of food I need to bake, so I can't open the oven doors without burning someone, and again have to ask them to move so they won't get burned. Which doesn't seem like it should be a problem, but when each time you have to do it, there is someone doing nothing but in the way, it becomes a hassle. We use dish rags to take out hot pans from the oven, steamer and hot box, if they are wet, the heat burns right through them to your hands, somehow my dish rags seem to always be wet, and I have to replace them. I'm so used to the sous chef taking my dry rags that I don't mention it anymore, just go get more. I was talking to the chef while making deserts, I turned to go to another area for something, and turned back, I saw the chef sniffing my soda glass, why??? I don't drink on the job, was he looking for another reason to write me up? All of the other workers in the kitchen are men, I'm the oldest and a female, I have a good reputation for my work, always finish my jobs, I get along with everyone, except some of the guys in the kitchen, I help anyone who needs it. Finally, after a blow up with the one cook who insults and threatens me, I was looking for the seasonings I use for the croutons, and we got into an argument. Anyway, when I was asked what the argument was about, and I told the chef I was looking for the crouton seasoning that I use, he said he threw them away. Why would anyone throw away the seasonings, and then task me with making the croutons? The ingredients for the seasonings were missing about 2 or 3 of the herbs I use to make it with, so I can't make more. The customers love the Caesar salads with the homemade croutons, why would a chef take away what makes the recipe work? If you have read this far, thank you. I love this job, I wasn't sure about it when I started, the original chef who quit had taught me so much and I enjoyed the work, I still do, but now my work isn't what I was hired to do and I have no idea what is expected of me, besides baking cookies, making salads, and mousse, cutting lettuce, and a few other repetitive side jobs that don't seem very important and are not required to be done daily, but only when there are parties. I am scared to lose my job, I need it to live, I have been offered work by another chef, but I enjoy where I'm working and outside of the kitchen, everyone is nice and easy to get along with. I am going to take the advice that was given to you, keep my head down, do my job, don't comment on the missing tools I have to play hide and seek to find, and avoid the two chefs as much as is possible. I'm pretty outspoken when I am pushed, but I will fight the urge to respond back and use head nods. This isn't what I had in mind when I prayed for a chef to take over, but you have to watch what you wish for. Have a good night


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

Jody222 said:


> 6 months ago, my son got me a job at a Golf Country Club, I loved the fast paced work, the constant need to get things done. I was hired as a Line Prep. I opened the kitchen, arriving before everyone else, then I went to work prepping all the ingredients needed for the line, and heating up soups and chili, as well as grilling hot dogs. Afterwards the chef would come in and give me a list of what to do, making croutons, and he trained me to make chocolate mousse and other deserts for wedding packages. We cooked for Buffets, Plated Meals, Outings, the bar is a constant, the line cook takes care of meals for the bar. We do Weddings, parties, showers and other types of parties, sometime up to 4 or more per day during the busy time, which is when I began working.
> The chef and the line cook, decided to give notice 4 months after I started working, and he left to work somewhere else, we did our best to keep the kitchen going, we were a bit stressed out, but managed. The sous chef would not allow me to cook for the line, as I am a short woman, he put all the plates up higher than I could reach and I couldn't use a ladder, or step stool, nor climb due to the cutting surfaces would slide or I'd have tipped the shelves over. Why, he told me he didn't want me to stress out when it got busy, I had no choice but to accept his reasoning. Fast forward to when our new chef got hired, we had 4 new workers in the kitchen, 2 line cooks, and 2 dishwashers prior to the new chef starting, and the kitchen, the walk-in, the freezer and the dry goods closet were all destroyed, the kitchen workers had no respect for the food, or the condition of the unit they took the food out of. The dishwashers were in charge of closing the kitchen, no one trained them, I tried but was told that wasn't my job, so our utensils, pots, pans, plastic and metal holders for the vegetables and other foods were all over the place, it would take me up to an hour or more to re-organize the kitchen, as I had to find the tools first, then put them where they belonged, and then I could start my own job. I was praying for a new chef who could take charge of the workers and get order back to the kitchen and storage units. He came and he was very organized and managed to bring the workers back to what they should be. We got along pretty well, but as time passed and all the ducks were back in a row, he began to micromanage me, and he changed my job title from Line Prep. to Desert girl, and salad maker, with a bit of whatever else he needed me to do on the side. The one line cook wouldn't let me back in the area of the line, and would insult and threaten me if I tried to do my job, so I either stayed out of that area, or waited till he was gone to do my prepping. The chef now has been there for almost 2 months, he keeps close watch over every move I make, and when I finish one job, he asks what I am doing next, I don't stop working, except for a cigarette break, yet the guys will be talking to each other and making jokes, disappear at all times of the day, and he doesn't question them. They eat constantly, not all, but many of them, I don't have time to eat and order something at the end of my work day to take home.
> Now, the chef and the sous chef both seem to be looking for reasons to have me written up, or to tell me that I am doing something I shouldn't be doing. I've been told I can't sweep down in the basement, where the golf carts are stored and our food storage units are located. I'm told not to speak to the servers, whom I have a wonderful relationship, and have since I began working there, I'm supposed to direct them to the chef if they have any questions, and I am not to ask anyone but the chef, questions I may have. There are two entrances to the kitchen, one thru a ballroom where parties are taking place, the other is thru the bar, which gets pretty crowded and when you are carrying heavy cases of food to or from the kitchen down to the basement, or up to the kitchen, is a challenge to find a path through the patrons of the bar. If the ballroom is being used, we can't go through there, and the bar is our only option. I had to get cookie dough from the freezer in the basement, I had to go to the bathroom which is between the stairs and access to the kitchen, I tried to go thru the bar but it was crowded, I really had to go to the bathroom bad, and made my way there, I put the wrapped up cookie dough down on the table in the foyer, and made sure no one could see them. Went to the bathroom and washed my hands, gathered up the dough and waited to go out of the bathroom, one of the customers saw the cookie dough and told the sous chef, who asked me if I took cookies into the bathroom, since I left them in the bathroom foyer, I said no, and told myself I wasn't lying, I didn't take them into the part of the bathroom where the sinks and toilets were at. The chef comes and asks me again, I said no again. An hour later I'm called to the G.M's office where the chef is sitting as well, they had tracked down the video tape of me coming out of the girls room with the cookies. I couldn't believe they wanted to get me so bad that they would go this far, but they did and so I got my first write up. The chef, who has in the past told me he wants me on his team and isn't there to fire people, says once again that he isn't trying to find reasons to fire me. I think he says this too many times, and just as someone tells me to trust them, or that they would never cheat on me, and I learn I can't trust that person, and the guy does cheat on me, I figure this is just like that, someone tells you the exact opposite of what they are doing. The G.M. has always been a nice guy, and seems to defer to the chef's decision making without question. So, there is no help for me there, my jobs have been sabotaged, putting things I need to work with out of my reach, giving me work in which there is no ingredients to be found, or tools to use to do the job. Taking all of my equipment away from my workspace and throwing away things I have arranged down on the work table in the basement, when I have to make the mousse and other deserts. Constantly blocking my path when I go to area where I need something, so that I have to stop and wait till they move out of my way. Standing around the oven when I have a tray of food I need to bake, so I can't open the oven doors without burning someone, and again have to ask them to move so they won't get burned. Which doesn't seem like it should be a problem, but when each time you have to do it, there is someone doing nothing but in the way, it becomes a hassle. We use dish rags to take out hot pans from the oven, steamer and hot box, if they are wet, the heat burns right through them to your hands, somehow my dish rags seem to always be wet, and I have to replace them. I'm so used to the sous chef taking my dry rags that I don't mention it anymore, just go get more. I was talking to the chef while making deserts, I turned to go to another area for something, and turned back, I saw the chef sniffing my soda glass, why??? I don't drink on the job, was he looking for another reason to write me up? All of the other workers in the kitchen are men, I'm the oldest and a female, I have a good reputation for my work, always finish my jobs, I get along with everyone, except some of the guys in the kitchen, I help anyone who needs it. Finally, after a blow up with the one cook who insults and threatens me, I was looking for the seasonings I use for the croutons, and we got into an argument. Anyway, when I was asked what the argument was about, and I told the chef I was looking for the crouton seasoning that I use, he said he threw them away. Why would anyone throw away the seasonings, and then task me with making the croutons? The ingredients for the seasonings were missing about 2 or 3 of the herbs I use to make it with, so I can't make more. The customers love the Caesar salads with the homemade croutons, why would a chef take away what makes the recipe work? If you have read this far, thank you. I love this job, I wasn't sure about it when I started, the original chef who quit had taught me so much and I enjoyed the work, I still do, but now my work isn't what I was hired to do and I have no idea what is expected of me, besides baking cookies, making salads, and mousse, cutting lettuce, and a few other repetitive side jobs that don't seem very important and are not required to be done daily, but only when there are parties. I am scared to lose my job, I need it to live, I have been offered work by another chef, but I enjoy where I'm working and outside of the kitchen, everyone is nice and easy to get along with. I am going to take the advice that was given to you, keep my head down, do my job, don't comment on the missing tools I have to play hide and seek to find, and avoid the two chefs as much as is possible. I'm pretty outspoken when I am pushed, but I will fight the urge to respond back and use head nods. This isn't what I had in mind when I prayed for a chef to take over, but you have to watch what you wish for. Have a good night


Each new chef brings with themselves a new atmosphere and menu....
That's why most successful crew attach themselves to a good chef and follow them from place to place. The kitchen itself is not the focus of loyalty...the chef is. 

Just saying.


----------

